# 13 acre lot advice



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok I wasn't going to ask about my number on this lot but I keep doubting my numbers and how I should bid this property . Here is the scoop as I posted in my other thread here. This lot is split into two separate lots same place though . It's about 12 acres with 1.5 miles of road . Their rfp states must push at 2" and every 2" thereafter , salt/sand after every storm and when requested , no specs on how to bid only states "creative pricing strategies are encouraged " , must clear about 300' of walks with calcium and clear 5 turnstiles entrances . This is a 24/7 operation and cars are always parked in the way. I am just wondering all my accounts are per push would you guys bid this seasonal with 20% down salt included or seasonal with salt at a per app. This might lead to future work so I would really like to win this as they are a great company to work with and pay their bills no questions asked. (I worked at this place for 7 years before starting my business) my 2-5" price is at $3500 with salt at 5 tons per app at $1000 these numbers sound about right. And I have read about seasonals on here but never bid any where do I go with my 2-5" number for a seasonal I can't find anything about average events for my area. 
Machines I would have on this are a Samsung 150 loader with 14' pusher ,Takeuchi skid with 10' pusher and I have 2 other trucks but will prob just sub out the truck work. 
Thanks for any advice


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

2" trigger? Plan on if it is snowing you will be plowing something, lanes or walks or something. I couldn't imagine trying to catch up on inches with 13+ acres and walks


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

terrapro;2020603 said:


> 2" trigger? Plan on if it is snowing you will be plowing something, lanes or walks or something. I couldn't imagine trying to catch up on inches with 13+ acres and walks


I have the pre bid conference tomorrow I have to clarify some stuff because they also stated a bare pavement contract and I don't really feel like melting 2" . I would normally do 1-3 on this size place.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Musaexcavating;2020605 said:


> I have the pre bid conference tomorrow I have to clarify some stuff because they also stated a bare pavement contract and I don't really feel like melting 2" . I would normally do 1-3 on this size place.


"Creative Pricing"...That's a good one...I would start there with the property owner...Smells like they want cheap pricing...Why are they looking for a new service provider?..


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

Defcon 5;2020632 said:


> "Creative Pricing"...That's a good one...I would start there with the property owner...Smells like they want cheap pricing...Why are they looking for a new service provider?..


They are looking for a new contractor because the last one hit power lines with a dump and never told anyone so when they turned that line on they sparked an arc.I know for a fact they are not cheap they are just seeing what type of pricing they can get i know they like to know thier budgets. I think im gonna give them a seasonal does anyone have advice or in general how to come up with a seasonal price for salt and plowing . Do you guys put a cap for salt and inches per year ?


----------

